# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Инструментальная пьеса от Alex-Sk

## Alex-Sk

Вальс "Дым отечества". (2,1 Mb; 128 kbps)

----------


## Лев

*Alex-Sk*,
 Вообще-то в музыке есть понятие, как нюансы... да и не только в музыке. Однобразие громкости, забивающие основную тему жирный бас и другие побочные темы... Ручки крутить учитесь?:smile:

----------


## Alex-Sk

Знать бы - где эти ручки находятся...

----------


## Лев

> Знать бы - где эти ручки находятся...


В какой программе или синте писал? В любом случае должна быть громкость, панорама, другие эффекты...

----------


## Alex-Sk

Программа - музыкальный редактор Cakewalk Pro Audio. А из нее в MP3.

----------


## Лев

> музыкальный редактор Cakewalk Pro Audio


В ней же можно каждый голос обработать... и свести. :Aga: 
Поюзай здесь: http://forum.plus-msk.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=58

----------


## Alex-Sk

Спасибо! Оказывается у этой программы очень богатые возможности. Только вот с панорамой не понятно. Там изменяются значения от 0 до 127. При крайних значениях некоторые инструменты звучат очень тихо (регулировка громкости не помогает), хотя и находятся в заданном месте.

----------


## Лев

> При крайних значениях


Избегай крайностей :Aga:  представь сценическое расположение оркестра...

----------


## Alex-Sk

Если представить расположение оркестра на сцене, то тогда нормально.
Буду продолжать изучать этот редактор.

Еще у меня такой вопрос. Знакома ли Вам эта  мелодия? Предположительно это музыка Евгения Крылатова, "Морская прогулка". Могу и ошибаться. Встречалась ли она где - нибудь?

----------


## Лев

> Знакома ли Вам эта мелодия?


Мелодия каких много...

----------


## Alex-Sk

Таких именно мелодий мало!

----------


## Александр Зорин

*Alex-Sk*

Советую перейти с этой древней программы на
более современную, давно уже пришедшую на смену Cakewalk Pro Audio.
Программа того же разработчика и носит название SONAR.
Сейчас уже вышла восьмая версия.

Сама тема неплохая. Инструменты, которыми сыграно, плохие.
Очень уж синтетические!
Ищите инструменты с более "живыми" звуками.
Если хотите, я подскажу некоторые неплохие инструменты.
И Лев правильно сказал, с панорамой нужно работать.
В некоторых местах получается каша.

----------


## Лев

> Таких именно мелодий мало!


Если и Крылатова, то у него я слышал много лучше... Если кого-то другого, то не имеет значения - таких много :Aga:  Прими предложение Александра (Zorro) - он подскажет дельно.

----------


## Alex-Sk

А можно ли в SONAR вводить ноты?

----------


## Лев

> А можно ли в SONAR вводить ноты?


http://cjcity.ru/content/cakewalk-so...er-edition.php

----------


## baranov107

Можно обновить файл? По этому адресу 404 ошибка.

----------

